# Hey From DK / New to mice.



## SickSailorz (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey  
Emilie here, haha. I'm 22 and live in Copenhague although I'm half french half danish and grew up in France. (Who cares, I know :lol: )

Just got 2 female mice and they are lovely! They are slowly getting used to me and are settling right in. 
As I am new to the whole thing, I wanted to know if it's normal that they keep eating their cage while climbing on it?

They have toys, tunnels, a wheel and so on to keep them entertained so I don't really get it..? Or is it perfectly normal?

Thanks a lot guys, worries me a bit...!

xx
Emilie


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey, Emilie. Welcome!

What do you mean they eat their cage? Are they chewing on the bars? 
No, it's not normal behaviour if it's something they do a lot. Could be stereotypical behaviour, and the best you can try to do is to take away their opportunity to do it (ie. if they chew the bars, give them a cage that is not with back, but maybe a tank or bin cage). 
How old are they? If it's something they've done for a long time, they might not stop.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello!


----------

